# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  darovanje automobila - sto sve trebam napraviti

## ivarica

sestra mi poklanja svoj automobil, kupila sam ugovor o darovanju kojeg cu odnijeti kod javnog biljeznika i tamo pise da se obavezujem platiti porez
gdje, kako, jel mi netko to automatski salje ili trebam poci negdje da mi se to obracuna?

----------


## Maja

trebaš poći u PU nema automatike

----------


## VIPmama

Zar tako blisko darovanje (sestra, otac, muž i sl.) nije oslobođeno poreza?
Ja sam mm-u pokloniala auto (stari   :Razz:  ) prije godinu i pol nisam ništa platila

----------


## Maja

mislim da je oslobođeno samo po nekim "crtama" tipa roditelj/baba/deda - dijete i tak.
Tak je bar bilo nekad davno za nekretnine

----------


## VIPmama

Zar tako blisko darovanje (sestra, otac, muž i sl.) nije oslobođeno poreza?
Ja sam mm-u pokloniala auto (stari   :Razz:  ) prije godinu i pol nisam ništa platila

----------


## sofke

uglavnom rodbina po uspravnoj liniji je oslobođena (roditelji-djeca-unuci), ali ovisi o konkretnom slučaju do kojeg stupnja

rodbina po pobočnoj liniji nije oslobođena (braća i sestre, sestrične itd)..naravno, uvijek ima iznimki, ali ja ne znam konkretno ni za jednu

----------


## rena7

Nedavno sam mami poklonila auto. Ugovor o darivanju treba ovjeriti kod javnog bilježnika. Zatim se ide u poreznu upravu i tamo se procijeni vrijednost auta, a prema njihovim tablicama. Platile smo porez na procijenjeni iznos, ne zanima ih iznos naveden u ugovoru!!! Uplatnicu smo dobile u poreznoj. U policiju se ide sa ovjerenim ugovorom i tamo se dobije nova prometna. Mi smo u ugovoru navele da joj ostavljam i tablice, tako da nismo plaćale nove.

----------


## kajsa

i mi smo bili iznenađeni malo čudnim zakonom. roditelj može djetetu pokloniti auto i na to se ne plaća porez.

ako dijete poklanja roditelju auto onda ste obavezni platiti porez.   :Rolling Eyes:  

kako je kad su sestre u pitanju ne znam.

----------


## mamma san

Po okomitoj liniji se ne plaća porez. Po vodoravanoj da. Sestra je u ovoj vodoravnoj liniji.

Bez obzria da li podliježe plaćanju poreza, sa ovjerenim ugovorom od strane darovatelja kod javnog bilježnika, ide se u Poreznu upravu (ja znam za ovu u N. Zg, Av. Dubrovnik). 
REferent obračuna porez (po osnovici iz svojih tablica), izda uplatnicu, upalti se na poštanskom šalteru (ima tamo), sa uplatnicom se vrati kod njega, on klepi ZELENI štambilj (tražiti na sve primjerke ugovora).

Sa tim, knjižicom vozila i prometnom dozvolom, zelenom kartom i policom osiguranja otići u MUP u Heinzlovu na promjenu podataka na dokumentima. 

To je sve. Dobro je samo to, što MUP radi do 19 sati.

----------


## lucij@

> i mi smo bili iznenađeni malo čudnim zakonom. roditelj može djetetu pokloniti auto i na to se ne plaća porez.
> 
> ako dijete poklanja roditelju auto onda ste obavezni platiti porez.   
> 
> kako je kad su sestre u pitanju ne znam.


Kad dijete poklanja roditelju to se smatra luksuzom i onda se na to plaća porez.
Kad sestra sestri poklanja pokretninu na to se ne plać porez, samo javnobilježnička taksa koja iznosi 46 kuna. Ovo što mamma san govori vrijedi za nekretnine.

----------


## ivarica

lucij@, hvala   :Smile:  
obavile smo jutros javnog biljeznika

sad u mup mijenjati prometnu? to trebam obaviti prije registracije (koja je za par dana)?

----------


## mamma san

> kajsa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i mi smo bili iznenađeni malo čudnim zakonom. roditelj može djetetu pokloniti auto i na to se ne plaća porez.
> 
> ako dijete poklanja roditelju auto onda ste obavezni platiti porez.   
> 
> kako je kad su sestre u pitanju ne znam.
> 
> ...


Hvala na info.   :Smile:

----------


## mamma san

> lucij@, hvala   
> obavile smo jutros javnog biljeznika
> 
> sad u mup mijenjati prometnu? to trebam obaviti prije registracije (koja je za par dana)?


Mislima da da. Nakon tehničkog moraš i osigurati auto. A polica će glasiti na novog vlasnika. Skup sa bonusom. 
U protivnom, ako bi išla registrirati auto sa starim dokumentima, bez  ugovora, onda bi to trebala napraviti osoba koja je još uvijek upisana na dokumentima. I bonus na osiguranju je njen (ako ima dva auto ili želi kupiti novi, onda bi joj ovo mogao biti minus).

----------


## Foška

> kajsa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i mi smo bili iznenađeni malo čudnim zakonom. roditelj može djetetu pokloniti auto i na to se ne plaća porez.
> ako dijete poklanja roditelju auto onda ste obavezni platiti porez.   
> kako je kad su sestre u pitanju ne znam.
> 
> 
> Kad dijete poklanja roditelju to se smatra luksuzom i onda se na to plaća porez.
> Kad sestra sestri poklanja pokretninu na to se ne plać porez, samo javnobilježnička taksa koja iznosi 46 kuna. Ovo što mamma san govori vrijedi za nekretnine.


*lucij@*, znaš li možda plaća li se porez ako muž ženi daruje auto? (auto je kupljen prije braka, ako to nešto znači)

----------


## mama courage

ivarice, kad budes isla na PU ponesi kopiju svoje i sestrine osobne (a možda ne bi bilo na odmet i neki izvod iz matične) i kopiju vjenčanog lista (ako imate različita prezimena), da dokazes da ste u srodstvu. ja sam se prije mjesec dana tri puta vraćala doma jer svaki put bi nešto nedostajalo. samo što nisam dobila mlade  :Rolling Eyes:  al sam opet sve uspjela obaviti u tom prijepodnevu (kod mene se radilo o nekretnini).

inače, info za one koji daruju nekretnine po vodoravnoj liniji. teta na šalteru radi do pola 2. ponesite sve moguće kopije darodavnog ugovora, pa će na sve staviti pečat da ste oslobođeni poreza (dođete sutradan po ugovore). i kao što rekoh, ponesite kopije osobnih, izvoda iz matičnog i vjenčanih. da dokažete srodstvo.




> ne zanima ih iznos naveden u ugovoru!!!


pa naravno, jer tamo možeš navest što hoćeš   :Grin:

----------


## mamma san

Prebacujem ovaj topic na pdf pravo.   :Smile:

----------


## ninaXY

A moj brat je platio porez kad sam mu darovala auto  :? 
Jel to nešto novo da se ne plaća za darovanja između braće?

----------


## mamma san

Moram se vratiti na ovaj topic, jer mi je slučajno došla u ruke ova Brošura o oporezivanju nasljedstva i darova, izdana od MUP-a 2007 g.. 


* Darovanja / nasljedstva vozila, plovila i zrakoplova su obrađena na str.  9, točka 1.2. u okviru Posebnih poreza na promet upotrebljavanih os.aut., plovila i zrakoplova* u dijelu "Jesu li propisana porezna oslobođenja" navedeni su daroprimatelji KOJI SU u odnosu prema darovatelju u PRVOM nasljednom redu (daropimateljeva djeca i bračni drug). 


Ukratko ovo



> ............
> *Kad sestra sestri poklanja pokretninu na to se ne plać porez, samo javnobilježnička taksa koja iznosi 46 kuna*. Ovo što mamma san govori vrijedi za nekretnine.


je ipak polovična informacija. 

Naime, prema ovom svemu u pokretnine spadaju: novac, novčane tražbine, vrijednosnice, vozila, plovila, zrakoplovi itd.

Prema vrsti pokretnine dijele se i porezna oslobođenja. *Tako da u ovom konkretnom ivaričinom upitu, odgovor glasi da sestra plaća porez s osnove darovanja.* 

Koliko će taj izdatak iznositi ovisi i o vrijednosti vozila, odnosno da li je iznad ili ispod 50.000 kuna.

Ako je ispod 50.000 kuna tada se obračunava SAMO poseban porez na promet upotrebaljavanih osobnih automobila, ostalih motornih vozila, plovila i zakoplova (5% na osnovicu), a ukoliko je vrijednost tog vozila iznad 50.000 kuna, tada će se uz ovaj porez platiti još i porez na nasljedstva i darove (5%) - znači 5% + 5%.

U ovom drugom slučaju kada je porezna osnovica iznad 50.000 kuna, sestra će biti oslobđena poreza na nasljedstva i darove SAMO ako je sa darovateljem u trenutku darovanja živjela u zajedničkom kućanstvu (po osnovi stjecanja prihoda).

----------


## ivarica

ma kakvih 50.000   :Laughing:

----------


## mamma san

> ma kakvih 50.000


  :Razz:  

je, ali onda plaća samo onaj porez na vozila (5%), a zbog poke mizerije od vrijednosti ne i onaj porez na darove..  :Wink:  

No, da li si prijavila ovaj ugovor na PU? Jer bez obzira na plaćanje / neplaćanje to moraš učiniti.

----------


## Loryblue

> plaća li se porez ako muž ženi daruje auto? (auto je kupljen prije braka, ako to nešto znači)


meni je muž darovao svoj motor i nismo plaćali porez.

dok su mi u jednoj drugoj situaciji kazali (kad sam roditelje svojevremeno preko sebe oslobodila plaćanja participacije u doktora) kad je u pitanju bio moj brat kazali: brat vam nije najbliži rod, pa to što tražite ne možete ostvarit za njega. :shock:  brata mi očito donila roda.

----------


## ivarica

u kojem roku moram prijaviti?

----------


## mamma san

> u kojem roku moram prijaviti?


U roku od 15 dana od dana stjecanja darovanog vozila. (gledaj datum na ugovoru). 
A prijavljuješ ispostavi Porezne uprave nadležnoj prema tvojem boravištu.

I kad ti odrede porez, plaćaš ga u roku od 15 dana od dana STJECANJA vozila. 

Ukoliko ne prijaviš poreznu obvez kazna je 500 kuna do 20% porezne osnovice.

A ako ne platiš posebni porez na promet kazna je još jednom tolika.

----------


## mamma san

> ....
> dok su mi u jednoj drugoj situaciji kazali (kad sam roditelje svojevremeno preko sebe oslobodila plaćanja participacije u doktora) kad je u pitanju bio moj brat kazali: brat vam nije najbliži rod, pa to što tražite ne možete ostvarit za njega. :shock:  brata mi očito donila roda.


Sva ta prava određena su po linijama nasljeđivanja. S obzirom da braća i sestre spadaju u te vodoravne linije nasljeđivanja, ovakva prava (a i neka druga) na žalost se ne mogu ostvariti.

----------

